# Yak fishing outing??



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I am putting together an outing for kayak fishing for folks from OGF. I have fished with a few fellow kayakers from here already and there seems to be quite a few more of us now. I was thinking of an overnighter on Scioto Brush Creek. Maybe starting in the afternoon, camping overnight and hitting it again in the morning. We can BS about kayak rigs, the fish we caught (or didn't catch), etc. overnight 

I have a neighbor who has some land out on Scioto Brush Creek (near West Union, OH) and they said we could use their property for camping and it makes a nice half way point for about a 4 hour float on each side. You could make a longer float on the upper side.

As far as the date is concerned, I am thinking mid May...maybe the 13/14th or 20th/21st. I would prefer the 13th/14th and use the 20th/21st as an alternate date for rain blowout of the creek.

Once I get some feedback here, I'll post some more details on directions, final dates and times, meeting spots, water information, etc.

Let me know if you are interested. It would probably also be helpful to know if you are interested in overnight or just the Saturday or Sunday part of the trip.


Later,


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Creek!
Checked out Ohio Brush Creek on USGS, flows into Scioto near West Union, same creek?
Count me in, Mid May, this weekend!  
Looking forward to bustin' some Crappie this weekend, pic of yak full of Crappie with snow dusting would look good.  
Keep me posted.
Jeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Jeff,
Not the same creek, but I had it wrong. It is Ohio Brush Creek, yes the one near West Union. Thanks for catching that. It flows into the Ohio River near Manchester I beleive (near Scioto county if that is what you meant).


Later,


CW


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

I could possibly get involved...May is a long way off though.

Winner


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Well, doesn't look like much interest yet. I'll try reposting around April and maybe also posting over in the Southwest forum.

I have 3 definite people and WINNER would make 4 if he can swing it. I will probably go through with it regardless of turn out, so if you aren't sure about it yet, stick it on your calendar and check back on the forums in April for an update.


Later,


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, let's do it, I'd rather got out Friday night, spend the night, float Sat. and head home that night, but that's just me!  (or, have Christian worship service Sun. AM, before getting back on river)
LMJeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be there, and would really like to camp overnight in between floats. Anytime in May would be good for me! I have wanted to camp out of the kayak for some time now, and a single night of camping will give me a much better idea of what I can pack in the kayak.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, hey, check out this link, 
http://www.brushcreekexcursions.com/floattrips.htm
they do float trips in the area and offer campgrounds of some sorts as well.
If your looking for more folks, the Ohio Smallmouth Alliance is loaded with Yak fishers who love this kind of stuff, Let me know if you get to a point and want to involve more folks.

I doubt Ill have a yak by then but may do a day float with you guys in a canoe if you want the company. Again, May is filling up quickly....actually I just looked at my calendar and May is full with at least 1 trip each weekend already and 3 of the weekends I have backup trips listed,( between OGF, Miami Valley Fly Fishers, Brotherhood of Catfishermen club and a guide trip) Hmmm, now how am I gonna be able to let the wife let me go to ALL of these?? 

Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, Salmonid, got yak and canoe, so won't need rental.
Sounds like you're booked up, hope you can drop in for the afternoon! LMJ


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

creekwalker said:


> As far as the date is concerned, I am thinking mid May...maybe the 13/14th or 20th/21st. I would prefer the 13th/14th and use the 20th/21st as an alternate date for rain blowout of the creek.
> 
> Once I get some feedback here, I'll post some more details on directions, final dates and times, meeting spots, water information, etc.


Well, looks like there is some more interest.

Rooster, the spot I was thinking of camping can be driven to and will be the meeting spot prior to launch (drive to the launch) as well as the camp location, so no real need to pack your gear in the boat...although that doesn't mean you can't do it anyway to see how it works out

Salmonid, hope you can make it for at least part of the trip, although it will probably be quite a drive for you to only do a part of the trip. As for the OSA, I joined the yahoo group for them per your suggestion earlier, so I may post there as well depending on what final response we get here. 

LMJ, Friday night will be pretty tough to get things started I suspect since the daylight hours will still be kind of short in May. One option for Sunday services would be to go to West Union which is only about a 10 minute drive from the camp location. However, I am game for starting either day.

Can I get some thoughts on the original dates that I posted so I can start to firm things up? Also, any thoughts on starting Friday versus Saturday?

CW


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Creekwalker, 

I do not have a kayak yet, but I am hoping to get one by May. Keep me on the list and I will let you know as the date gets closer. I know LM Jeff and Rooster and it would be great to meet some more members.

BlueWater (John)


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Only May dates that are a NOT for me is the weekend starting 5/12 (anniversary) and Memorial Day weekend, as far as I know.
Leaves 1st and 3rd weekend open for me.
Getting out early Sat. to base camp, in water by noon Sat? fish/float til sundown, base camp overnite, fish/float Sun til? Go home, post pics and tell lies.

LMJ
Hope to see you all there!
Terry,
I can hold a short service there at camp, if anyone is interested, save drive into town, unless we need bait!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Has a date been set?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Rooster, haven't heard from Creekwalker lately, no date that I'm aware of.
How's your late winter/early spring yakin' and fishing going?
I see you've been targeting Muskie, any good reports? 
Heading out tomorrow, unless lightning.
Choice between East Fork and Ohio River, rain hasn't messed OR up level wise. Want to try out new Cardinal 700 series spinning reel. And some deep running cranks, see if wipers will show on screen, and bite!
LMR looks like it's up couple of feet, might still be fishable, but not from yak.
LMJeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I havent been in the yak since last fall.

However, as soon as the rivers are back to normal, I will be hunting smallies.

I do plan to target muskie from the yak this year. CC is a nice yak lake..When the pleasure boaters are not around. 

Anyone interest in going to CC in the next few weeks?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Waiting on Shimano Baitrunner Spinning combo, might be up to Muskie with that!
Lot's going on next few weeks, but keep me in the loop, have friend/client that just picked up 13 OK Prowler that would be interested in breaking it in on CC!
LMJeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

No official date has been set yet. Feedback has been a little sporadic  I will plan on setting the date by the end of the month since the nice weather will probably start prompting some more action on the forums.

Right now, based on the feedback thus far, it is looking like the 3rd weekend in May (20th) will be the date. Any thoughts on that date from those who have expressed interest already?


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry,
I'll keep it open, one of two that works for me.
LMJeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Well, looks like weekend of May 20th is it.

I am thinking to get everyone there between noon and 1:00p. We can setup camp before leaving for the first day's float between 1:00p and 2:00p. Once everyone gets there, we'll probably load the boats up in a couple of trucks for the drop off (I have a truck that will probably fit 3 yaks or a yak and a canoe). We'll float right to the camp site. The float is about 3 hours normally, so if we get in the water by 2:30p that should give us enough fish/float time.

I don't have any plans for food/drinks, so I am up for suggestions. By default we'll fend for ourselves unless someone has a better idea  I guess it depends on how many people are going too.

We'll be camping near Lafferty Road off of Spurgeon Hill Rd (which is not far from West Union) in case anyone wants to do any scouting or mapping of the area. As for the launch spot, I am tentatively planning the first day to put in off of SR 41 near Fawcette road but I am planning on scouting the area again a weekend or two before the 20th. An alternate launch spot with easier access would be Lawshe road off of SR 41 a little further north. The second day we'll just launch from the campground and take out at SR 125 and SR 348 intersection.


Let me know if you are interested now that we have a date set.


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry, I'll be there, let me know what you need help with, I'll let you know what I can handle. I can cook/grill, so willing to do that if we do group grill out Sat. night, or Breakfast Sun AM.

LMJeff


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Terry, OGF yakkers, canoe'ists, pontooners, float tubers.
The May 20/21 float fish is coming on strong!
Don't mean to hijack this post Terry, just wanted to get another post in here to refresh it.
Check earlier posts for specifics, contact Terry aka Creekwalker here at OGF for details.
Gonna be a good time.
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LMJ and I are going to scout the trip out this coming Saturday (5/6) afternoon/evening if anyone is interested. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. 

And yeah, any OGF yakkers, canoe'ists, pontooners, float tubers...it's a few weeks away and there's only a couple people going thus far. Even if you're wading, you're welcome to come. The area right by the camp site is defintely wading territory. I've also got a canoe that I'll bring if anyone wants to go but doesn't have a boat for the trip.


LMJ or I will post the scouting results when we get back.


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I can bring my canoe w/yak also, w/paddles, will need pfd.
LMJeff


----------

